# Best way to charge laptops



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

We are looking at ways of charging our 2 laptops when travelling if not on EHU. Naturally my Dell with one tip at 90W is completely different from the ACER at 65W. 

Maplins have a charger running at 90w (presuming that it has the correct tips for both) but my question is am I pushing it to charge the Dell at its maximum output.

The other option is a 300w inverter available from Lidl this week. Not the most efficient means, but it would clearly do both laptops and would mean no more 12v chargers needed for any new equipment. We would probably only use it when driving.

As an aside, I only learnt today that the cigarette socket has a maximum of 150w and to get 300w the inverter must be connected directly to the battery....................if you already knew that...................................then your observations on the charging options are most welcome.

Thanks


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If you're not electrically savvy, go for the inverter, otherwise look at DC-DC step-up converters on fleabay.

Peter


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I've a dell laptop and used to charge it from a (modified sine wave 300w) inverter. If it was very flat or I was using it a lot when plugged in the charger would get alarmingly hot. 

Bought a cheap 12 volt charger on ebay and ran that off the cig lighter. Same thing happened. Now I have a 600w pure sine inverter. No problems at all.

Having said that it did charge on the first two regimes but I would not leave it unattended for a minute :wink: Now I have no worries

Dick


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a little Netbook that wants 19v to charge it. I bought the Lidle Inverter and tried it using the 12v power supply. It worked. I did not leave it charging just in case harm would be caused.
Does any electrician know if it is safe to do this, or should I run the inverter off the battery direct?

Alan

Forum Helper - Extra spacing removed


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

We seldom use our inverters these days, and prefer to run everything off 12v if possible, however, I prefer to connect our 300 watt inverter straight to the leisure battery. 
We do have a 75 watt inverter, which operated the mains satellite receiver from a cigar lighter socket, wired and fused from the leisure battery.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I use one of the Maplin variable voltage cigarette socket chargers for my Dell laptop.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> I use one of the Maplin variable voltage cigarette socket chargers for my Dell laptop.


I do too Vic, for charging my HP Compaq laptop. It comes with adaptors for use in different countries, and one for use in aircraft, tips for different laptops, and has a USB socket, which I use for charging up my MiFi.
I think it has been superceded by >>this slimmer one<<, which appears to be mains only. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

We have and use a 600w inverter for the laptop, my wife uses the hair drier on the inverter. It is a very handy piece of equipment I find.
Camera batteries, tooth brushes, razor the list goes on.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

If you value your laptop charger, don't use it with a modified sine wave inverter. Its not a question of if it will fail it is when - and that is largely down to how the components within the charger deal with the excess heat which is byproduct of the 'dirty' modified sine wave.

12v laptop chargers are excellent - why take 12v to 240v in order to go to 19v!?

If you have a Dell, you'd be advised to get one of the 4.62A chargers off eBay since Dell laptops can be of a higher amperage then others.

I've got one of these for my Dell:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/In-Car-Lapt...qid=1372583312&sr=8-1&keywords=Dell+4.62A+car

Macbook Pro? No Problem!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...agsafe+car,aps&rh=i:aps,k:magsafe car charger


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

We also use a 12v Maplins dc to dc charger for the laptop which is an Acer, the charger is about 130W and also has a usb output which is used for mobile and ereader charging. 

Incidentally, we also have a 12v battery charger (AA AAA PP9 etc) which is used for torches etc as we are away a lot in the winter. We have NO 240v items in the van whatsoever - except for the hairdryer, a treat when we are occasionally on hookup.

Kev


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

150w inverter when travelling. ie on the move.
But not very often as most of our stops have ehu.
Dave p


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Just bought a power monkey off ebay for my mifi, iPads, iPhone
Used this weekend while away on a non ehu CL and its been fabulous, can fully recommend it.

It has a power bank and a solar panel all in a natty little box, lots of direct heads for other items


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

My non technical observation is if I use the laptop while it's also charging things get hot. If I charge while I'm not using it things are cooler.

Maybe the wattages mentioned are maximum, so charging while driving, then use the laptop from its battery only while stopped would be an efficient approach?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

grizzlyj said:


> Hi
> 
> My non technical observation is if I use the laptop while it's also charging things get hot. If I charge while I'm not using it things are cooler.


Yep, my observations too Grizzlyj. :thumbright:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

grizzlyj said:


> My non technical observation is if I use the laptop while it's also charging things get hot. If I charge while I'm not using it things are cooler.


That is how mine works too. Sometimes I wonder if I should remove the laptop battery and just use it on the DCDC charger directly. Then I would not be using my amps to generate heat. But I haven't tried yet. :wink:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Charging laptops*

Hi Addie,

Your post has worried me as I have one of the 300w inverters sitting in front of me.

If I buy the Dell 12v charger you suggest we will also need one for the other laptop.My thinking is that the inverter will do both laptops and any other items needing charging from 12v. No worrying about the correct tips.

It is only my intention to use it only on the very rare times we are not on EHU and want to charge the laptops whilst driving.

Are you saying that even occasional use will damage the charger or only if it is used all the time.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Charging laptops*



Webby1 said:


> Hi Addie,
> 
> Your post has worried me as I have one of the 300w inverters sitting in front of me.
> 
> ...


I've been charging and running laptops from 12v for about 10 years. When I was a sales rep I needed a fully charged laptop for presentations in front of customers and so always charged one in the car. In my time I've probably fried 10 240v supplies using inverters until I got hold of a decent 12v car charger - but that was using it all the time.

You will probably be fine using your inverter (I'm sure many 100's of people are) - but its how your transformer deals with heat that will determine how long it will last. You will find it will get hotter than normal using the modified sine wave inverter.

Here is a cheaper Dell charger - I also have one of these, but dislike it because it "sticks up" white a bit in the socket:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170567533596

I've just ordered one of these because it looks really neet:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290854328711

This looks quite a good unit which would do both:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271032306851

I can remember one laptop charger failing us in Austria (one we didn't have a 12v adapter for) and it was pretty inconvenient, likewise we read fellow bloggers OurTour.co.uk having a similar issue on the road.

So I guess the question is for circa £20 either carry on as you are or get the 12v chargers.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We also use the Maplins for our Acer and the Dell....

it works OK, I have a 125w inverter too "just in case"

Dave


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

As a complete non techie I don't use my laptop a lot and either charge when onEHU or when popping in to Mcdonalds or café restaurant as very nicely if they would mind if I plug in and charge up whilst eating/drinking.

Am I doing something wrong.

Oh and I sometimes charge mobile phone up from laptop - is that ok?

Margaret


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

MEES said:


> Am I doing something wrong.


No you should be fine! It's using a (cheap) inverter which may create problems for computer chargers. Using EHU or charging the phone from the laptop is OK.

If you get a 12V DCDC charger that fits your computer you could also charge it when not on EHU.


----------

